

Ask HN: Whom Do You Use for New Hire Background Checks? - rfreytag

My last Q about this hire is can he stay out of serious trouble and manage his own finances. I've Googled 'background check' and the vendors all look sleazy to me.<p>So HN - Whom do you use for background checks?<p>EDIT: I have signed permission from the prospect to do the check.]
======
bdfh42
Background checks sound pretty sleazy in any case - what business is it of
yours if someone once had financial problems (such a record will never tell
you the why only the what).

Call the last employer but one for an honest assessment of the reasons your
prospective employee left and how easy they are to get one with - you already
know they have the knowledge required for the job - you tested for that before
and during the interviews - right?

If you still feel a little uneasy then it's a "No Hire" - end of story.

~~~
rfreytag
As SysAdmin he will control all the servers in my company, have access to all
the data, all the passwords, all the personnel files. He will control $100Ks
of investment.

I think this is basic due diligence. I have also had confirming advice this is
a good idea from previous company owners (and stories about times when they
did not).

Its like checking if your accountant has money troubles.

There is also lots of research that shows people are really really poor at
detecting lies (<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXm6YbXxSYk>). We all have
made mistakes in judging people, I am pretty trusting actually and have been
burnt. There is too much on the line this time.

~~~
bdfh42
well at least that way you are going to hire someone who has not been
"caught".

------
plinkplonk
Is it even legal to do checks on "can he manage his own finances"?

Even in India (where you can have checks of criminality and so on at the point
of hiring, especially in large companies, thanks to the focus on Outsourcing)
people don't disclose their financial information to employers. Banks and
financial institutions will turn any inquiries down unless you are a law
enforcement officer with the proper paperwork.

~~~
rfreytag
I think it is legal (but IANAL). The online services _certainly_ offer credit
reports having this level of detail.

But I'll edit the question to make sure people know that the prospect has
given signed permission for the inquiry.

------
igrekel
Over the years, I had several requests for my approval to check if I have a
criminal record, but I don't remember any about my credit report.

Plus a potential employer could use the information from the credit report in
salary negotiation. I don't really like this idea. Credit report are easy to
obtain if you have consent, just check the major agencies, the ones I have
dealt with in the past (not when hiring people) are TransUnion and Equifax.

~~~
rfreytag
Please see my comment <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=854928>

You are putting a lot on the line when you hire a SysAdmin, Accountant, and
certainly anyone with check-writing authority.

The employer that uses financial distress to bargain someone down is getting
what they pay for. The employee will jump as soon as they can. I am not that
kind of employer.

~~~
igrekel
That is really when you are small enough that you can't afford controls and
verification to ensure real security.

The point is not about the employer exploiting financial distress but that the
employer can know what your current revenues are and therefore gain an edge.

~~~
rfreytag
As I said I am not that kind of employer.

------
coglethorpe
I have had employers in the finance sector pull my credit report to check me
out. I'm pretty sure they use one of the big 3 US credit agencies. You might
be best off to check with one of them to see how you can do this legally. If
they don't do it directly, they can probably show you a third party that
would.

~~~
rfreytag
I think there are companies that bundle this stuff and do it cheaper than the
big 3. But like I said in the OP they all look a bit "oily" so I'm looking for
referrals from HN.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Wasn't this question asked just a few days ago? I've searched with SeachYC,
but I haven't found it, so maybe I'm imagining things, but I could've sworn
I've seen it here recently.

~~~
rfreytag
I searched too - no I don't think so.

